# Hello from JRR Shop



## jrrshop (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My name is Eric Dahlberg, I'm the founder and president of JRR Shop, a store that specializes in music software and recording equipment. I've been playing piano for 37 years, playing guitar and writing music for 27 years, and working with orchestral music (to various extents) for 23 years. I've also been designing and building microphones and guitar pedals for 10 years.

I have a small studio called "Gods & Heroes" and we have a platinum record for my studio partner's work on One Republic's "Native" album. We use a Studer 962 console, an Apollo 16 interface, Pacifica, Melcor, Scully, and Seventh Circle preamps, and a bunch of Tube Tech, Daking, and vintage DBX compressors (I bought them years ago when they were still cheap ). We mostly use the ribbon and tube microphones I build (including a prototype U47 clone with an NOS EF800 tube and a Thiersch capsule from Austria), as well as the standard Shure, Sennheiser, and Beyer dynamic mics.

Most importantly, I have a daughter who is 7 months old. I got her one of those Korg tinyPiano's but she hasn't proven to be a prodigy just yet.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Eric, good to see you here.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome, Eric!


----------



## lpuser (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Eric, welcome. Just ordered my first software from your company.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## jrrshop (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## devonmyles (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome.
I purchased a couple of VSL bits from your shop, Eric.
Good prices for us UK folks.
I'll be back (for more!)


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome Eric! Glad to see you're settling in..  Did you connect with Frederick Russ to talk shop about adverts and stuff?

Cheers,

Andre


----------

